# llamarle / llamarlo



## curiosa06

¿Cuál de las oraciones son correctas?

Quiero decir en inglés: I am going to call him (Juan).

1. Voy a llamarle.
2. Voy a llamarlo.

Gracias.


----------



## 1-2-many

the first one..llamarle


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Las dos formas son válidas.
En determinadas zonas de España(Castilla,Madrid,Cantabria )suelen usar "llamarle".
Al resto de los españoles,de tanto oirlo,no nos suena mal del todo y está admitido por la RAE(siempre que el "le" se refiera a una persona)

En el resto del dominio hispanohablante se dice "llamarlo".

Hay muchos hilos sobre el leísmo,que así se llama este fenómeno,que te aclararán el asunto.




En el resto del dominio

En el resto del dominio hispanohablante se dice


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Voy a llamarlo-I am going to call him (direct object).
Voy a llamarle a Juan-I am going to call Juan.


----------



## Dudu678

For someone learning Spanish:

Voy a llamar*lo.
*
Always.



SrRdRaCinG said:


> Voy a llamarlo-I am going to call him (direct object).
> Voy a llamarle a Juan-I am going to call Juan.



I am going to call Juan - Voy a llamar a Juan.


----------



## micafe

Lo correcto siempre es:
*
"voy a llamarlo"*

"Voy a llamarle" es leísmo*.* Aceptado tal vez, pero sigue siendo leísmo.

La razón: *'Le'* es pronombre de objeto indirecto y *'lo'* es el pronombre que reemplaza al objeto directo (en este caso la persona a quien se va a llamar).


----------



## Dudu678

Va a haber que hacer un_ sticky _con esto


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Mi consejo para curiosa06 es que si viene a España o se dirige sólo españoles,use indistintamente  "llamarle" o "llamarlo".
Pero si va a cualquier otro país hispanohablante use "llamarlo".


----------



## Dudu678

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Mi consejo para curiosa06 es que si viene a España o se dirige sólo españoles,use indistintamente  "llamarle" o "llamarlo".
> Pero si va a cualquier otro país hispanohablante use "llamarlo".


Luego si en todas partes le sirve llamarlo, ¿para qué complicarse? Además, llamarle no es del todo correcto. No sé cuántas veces lo habré dicho en estos foros, pero si alguien está aprendiendo español, no hagamos que encima adquiera los vicios de los que lo aprendimos de pequeñitos, porque le va a costar el mismo esfuerzo.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Dudu678 said:


> Luego si en todas partes le sirve llamarlo, ¿para qué complicarse? Además, llamarle no es del todo correcto. No sé cuántas veces lo habré dicho en estos foros, pero si alguien está aprendiendo español, no hagamos que encima adquiera los vicios de los que lo aprendimos de pequeñitos, porque le va a costar el mismo esfuerzo.


 

De acuerdo.Es cierto que un estudiante debe aprender lo correcto y es mejor que no use el leísmo,pero yo lo pongo a la inversa.
Yo estoy estudiando inglés y aparte del "I want to go" me viene bien conocer el "I wanna go".
Eso es lo quería expresar.


----------



## lazarus1907

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> De acuerdo.Es cierto que un estudiante debe aprender lo correcto y es mejor que no use el leísmo,pero yo lo pongo a la inversa.
> Yo estoy estudiando inglés y aparte del "I want to go" me viene bien conocer el "I wanna go".
> Eso es lo quería expresar.


Entonces dilo de otra manera: La opción más recomendable (y correcta) es "lo", pero no te sorprendas si en muchas partes de España se dice "le", porque está parcialmente aceptado por su uso. "Wanna" se usa mucho, pero no es la opción más recomendable cuando, por ejemplo, uno tiene que escribir una carta formal, mientras que "want to" se puede usar en cualquier sitio y situación.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

lazarus1907 said:


> Entonces dilo de otra manera: La opción más recomendable (y correcta) es "lo", pero no te sorprendas si en muchas partes de España se dice "le", porque está parcialmente aceptado por su uso. "Wanna" se usa mucho, pero no es la opción más recomendable cuando, por ejemplo, uno tiene que escribir una carta formal, mientras que "want to" se puede usar en cualquier sitio y situación.


 

Pues eso.Correcto.

De todos modos ,la literatura española está llena del leísmo personal desde hace tiempo,por no hablar de la prensa etc.
Me parece que por ello es necesario conocerlo y saber que está parcialmente aceptado
Yo creo que todo depende de la concepción del idioma y de lo que cada uno crea necesario aprender.
Por cierto,yo no uso leísmos(salvo el de cortesía) porque en mi tierra natal-Canarias-no se usa.


----------



## Redline2200

Otra pregunta que tiene que ver con esto:

¿Cuál es correcto si acabo de conocer a la madre de mi amigo?
_Mucho gusto en conocerle_
_Mucho gusto en conocerla_

Creía que el segundo era correcto en América Latina y que en España se usó el primero, pero el otro día conocí a una mujer guatemalteca y cuando dije "Mucho gusto en conocerla", me respondió "Mucho gusto en conocer*le *también." 
¿Se encuentra 'leísimo" en este lado del charco también? Quizá este no es un caso de leísimo, no lo sé.

¡Ayúdenme por favor!


----------



## lazarus1907

Redline2200 said:


> ¿Cuál es correcto si acabo de conocer a la madre de mi amigo?
> _Mucho gusto en conocerle  _
> _Mucho gusto en conocerla_
> 
> Creía que el segundo era correcto en América Latina y que en España se usó el primero, pero el otro día conocí a una mujer guatemalteca y cuando dije "Mucho gusto en conocerla", me respondió "Mucho gusto en conocer*le *también."


No sé en América, pero a mí, personalmente, me suena mucho mejor la segunda, y soy andaluz (del sur de España). En mi región la primera es poco probable que se use.

En América, si lo he entendido bien, lo más probable es la segunda también, ya que el leísmo apenas existe.

Las Academias de la lengua recomiendan la segunda opción en cualquier caso.


----------



## xOoeL

*Mucho gusto en conocerle:*Señores, recordemos el leísmo de cortesía que se da en todos lados (ya sé que en Argentina puede sonar pedante)

*Llamarle*: Recordemos también que si significa "establecer una comunicación telefónica" está admitido como intransitivo.

Aparte, y por "desgracia", sí que hay andaluces que usan el leísmo admitido.


----------



## micafe

Redline2200 said:


> Otra pregunta que tiene que ver con esto:
> 
> ¿Cuál es correcto si acabo de conocer a la madre de mi amigo?
> _Mucho gusto en conocerle_
> _Mucho gusto en conocerla_
> 
> Creía que el segundo era correcto en América Latina y que en España se usó el primero, pero el otro día conocí a una mujer guatemalteca y cuando dije "Mucho gusto en conocerla", me respondió "Mucho gusto en conocer*le *también."


 
A la madre de tu amigo debes decirle *'mucho gusto en conocerla'. *Me extraña que siendo guatemalteca te haya contestado * '...conocerle'.* No es algo que se use en este lado del charco como dices tú. Tal vez ella ha vivido en España o ha tenido mucho contacto con españoles. O simplemente quiso sonar 'diferente' . Quién sabe..


----------



## Redline2200

Muchas gracias por toda la ayuda .


----------



## San

xOoeL said:


> *Mucho gusto en conocerle:*Señores, recordemos el leísmo de cortesía que se da en todos lados (ya sé que en Argentina puede sonar pedante)
> 
> *Llamarle*: Recordemos también que si significa "establecer una comunicación telefónica" está admitido como intransitivo.
> 
> Aparte, y por "desgracia", sí que hay andaluces que usan el leísmo admitido.



En Andalucía el leísmo de cortesía es mucho más raro para el femenino. Normalmente se diría "mucho gusto en conocer*la*". En cuanto al leísmo admitido de persona masculina (no de cortesía) yo diría que no existe en el sur, ¿Dónde se oye?


----------



## xOoeL

Pues la verdad es que me hacéis durar bastante.  Desde que entoy en este foro siempre he leído que en Andalucía no existe ese leísmo, pero pienso que en Córdoba y Granada lo he oído, aunque no lo puedo asegurar porque antes no estaba tan pendiente de ello y ahora no estoy en España.

De todas formas, no creo que "mi sentido arácnido" se activase si oigo estas cosas:
*Le* he visto en el parque.
*Le* han encontrado _tirao _en la calle.
*Le* agarré del brazo y me *lo* llevé _pa_ la casa.


----------



## curiosa06

¡Gracias a todos!

Además ¿qué es esto de "leísmo"? ¿Hay una página de web que lo explica?


----------



## xOoeL

Leísmo es decir le-les en vez de lo/la-los/las.
Hay muchas hebras que lo explican, pero mejor no las leas .  Si alguna vez ves un "le" donde crees que debería haber un "lo" (sobre todo en España), es probable que tú tengas razón, porque sea un leísmo.
Un saludo.


----------



## micafe

curiosa06 said:


> ¡Gracias a todos!
> 
> Además ¿qué es esto de "leísmo"? ¿Hay una página de web que lo explica?


 
Sí, te mando al Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas:

DPD

Ve allí y escribe 'leísmo'


----------



## sancheznuria

Siento añadir más confusión al tema, pero resulta que - cuando yo pensaba que "llamarle" era leísmo - envié una consulta a la RAE y resulta que no está tan claro que lo sea! Si "llamar" equivale a "telefonear", lo correcto sería "le telefoneé (a ella)", puesto que se utiliza en su acepción intransitiva, con lo que sería "le llamé (a ella)", pero que queréis que os diga, a mí "llamar" también se me hace transitivo!


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

curiosa06 said:


> ¡Gracias a todos!
> 
> Además ¿qué es esto de "leísmo"? ¿Hay una página de web que lo explica?


 
Estos enlaces de la RAE lo explican:

lema=LOhttp://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=LO
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?


----------



## chamyto

curiosa06 said:


> ¿Cuál de las oraciones son correctas?
> 
> Quiero decir en inglés: I am going to call him (Juan).
> 
> 1. Voy a llamarle.
> 2. Voy a llamarlo.
> 
> Gracias.



En este caso, son ambas, si nos referimos a personas, claro

A personas (hombres ) del género masculino


----------



## Ynez

> llamar
> 
> 9. *intr*. telefonear (‖ establecer una comunicación telefónica).



www.rae.es




> b) Cuando significa ‘establecer comunicación telefónica [con alguien]’, está generalizado en todo el ámbito hispánico el uso transitivo: ... . No faltan, sin embargo, ejemplos de uso intransitivo, procedentes incluso de zonas no leístas: ... Pero lo normal y más recomendable es interpretar como *directo* el complemento que expresa el destinatario de la llamada y usar, por tanto, las formas lo(s) y la(s) cuando se trate de un pronombre átono de tercera persona.



http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=llamar

Mi interpretación personal es que todo es correcto: la llamo a ella, le llamo a ella, lo llamo a él, le llamo a él.

Además se oye de todo, o al menos yo, que vivo en una zona tradicionalmente no leísta, pero que al estar en España ya soy leísta también, pues lo oigo de todas las maneras.


Acabo de comprender una cosa. Cuando dicen intransitivo en el diccionario, se refieren a esto:



> telefonear.
> 1. tr. Transmitir mensajes por teléfono.
> 2. intr. Establecer una comunicación telefónica.



Pero, bueno, siempre se podría usar "le voy a llamar" con el significado de "voy a establecer una comunicación telefónica con él/ella".

Digo yo.


----------



## chamyto

Siempre y cuando no haya CD,¿ no ?


----------



## Ynez

Se supone que si dices "le voy a llamar", *le* es CI y no cabe la posibilidad de que haya otro complemento.

Pero puedes decir "lo voy a llamar", y entonces *lo* es CD.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

curiosa06 said:


> ¡Gracias a todos!
> 
> Además ¿qué es esto de "leísmo"? ¿Hay una página de web que lo explica?


 
En este enlace de la RAE puedes encontrar la explicación

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=leismo

Mira también los pronombres personales átonos.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

*Lo* voy a llamar.


----------



## kazien

Amigos, que hacemos con el caso "I'm going to call you [usted - varon]?" Es "voy a llamarle" o "voy a llamarlo?" Muchas gracias.


----------



## sancheznuria

Según la Real Academia Española, se aceptan ambas, aunque si es por teléfono, "llamarle" sería lo más correcto.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

kazien said:


> Amigos, que hacemos con el caso "I'm going to call you [usted - varon]?" Es "voy a llamarle" o "voy a llamarlo?" Muchas gracias.


 

Si te diriges a un público español puedes usar "llamarle" ya que la solución leísta es propia del centro y el norte de España.
Si te diriges a otros hispanohablantes es mejor que sólo uses "llamarlo".

La forma correcta es llamarlo, independientemente de si se llama por teléfono o a gritos.
La forma leísta es aceptada, pero lo correcto correcto es *llama*rlo


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

sancheznuria said:


> Según la Real Academia Española, se aceptan ambas, aunque si es por teléfono, "llamarle" sería lo más correcto.



No, "llamarlo" es lo más correcto, "llamarle" es leísmo.


----------



## Pauli_cl

Hola a todos:
En el caso propuesto por kazien, el de llamar por teléfono a un varón al que no se tutea, al menos en Chile y hasta donde yo sé, lo habitual es escuchar: 
- De manera formal y sobretodo si uno está hablando con el señor en cuestión: _Voy a llamarle mañana, le voy a llamar mañana o le llamaré mañana._ _ 
- _Informalmente, lo usual es decir _Voy a llamarlo mañana, lo voy a llamar mañana o lo llamaré mañana.
_Saludos.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

curiosa06 said:


> ¡Gracias a todos!
> 
> Además ¿qué es esto de "leísmo"? ¿Hay una página de web que lo explica?


 
Te pongo el enlace del DPD:

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=leísmo

Saludos


----------



## sancheznuria

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> No, "llamarlo" es lo más correcto, "llamarle" es leísmo.


 
Efectivamente, utilizar "le" como complemento directo para un verbo transitivo es leísmo, ampliamente utilizado sobre todo en España, lo que para mí constituye un error a pesar de estar aceptado por la RAE (está aceptado el leísmo en singular, que no en plural - lo cual me parece arbitrario - y no está aceptado cuando el CD es un objeto). Ej: Se dice "le amo" en lugar de "lo amo", que sería lo más correcto, y esto está aceptado. Pero la RAE considera incorrecto "les amo", lo correcto sería "los amo".

Sin embargo, y para mi sorpresa, y en una consulta por e-mail a la RAE, me contestaron que el verbo "llamar", cuando se utiliza en la acepción de "telefonear", puede funcionar como intransitivo, con lo cual "llamarle" sería mucho más correcto que "amarle", ya que tiene justificación gramatical en su uso intransitivo.

Ahora bien, como dice Ynez "Cuando significa ‘establecer comunicación telefónica [con alguien]’, está generalizado en todo el ámbito hispánico el uso transitivo: ... . No faltan, sin embargo, ejemplos de uso intransitivo, procedentes de zonas no leístas: ... Pero lo normal y más recomendable es interpretar como directo el complemento que expresa el destinatario de la llamada y usar, por tanto, las formas lo(s) y la(s) cuando se trate de un pronombre átono de tercera persona."

Y llego a la misma conclusión que ella: _en este caso particular_ todo es correcto: bien por ser leísmo aceptado por la RAE, o bien porque "llamar" se considere verbo transitivo si significa "telefonear", "le llamo" es perfectamente correcto. (Y siempre según la RAE, ya que particularmente a mí también me rechina un montón lo de "le llamo"!)


----------



## luzerner

Unas preguntas de mi parte:

¿Le voy a pegar o lo voy a pegar?
¿Le voy a matar o lo voy a matar?
¿Le voy a buscar o lo voy a buscar?
¿Déjale en paz o déjalo en paz?

Las frases se refieren a él, no a Usted.

Sin leísmos o loísmos, por favor 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## sancheznuria

En cualquier caso (se refiera a "él" o a "usted"):

Lo voy a pegar
Lo voy a matar
Lo voy a buscar
Déjalo en paz


----------



## Pauli_cl

Hola de nuevo:
_Lo voy a pegar_ no me parece correcto. Me lleva, en este caso, a preguntar: ¿Qué pegarás?  ¿Con qué pegamento?.
Sin embargo, _lo voy a golpear,_ sí funciona.


----------



## sancheznuria

Aún así, es transitivo en su acepción de golpear (él fue pegado por mí, o ver 5ª acepción de la RAE), con lo que el Complemento Directo es "lo" (para ella, sería "pegarla" - quizás te suene mejor).
*pegar.*
*5. *tr. Castigar o maltratar a alguien con golpes.

El leísmo está demasiado asimilado en el castellano, me temo!


----------



## Peterdg

sancheznuria said:


> Aún así, es transitivo en su acepción de golpear (él fue pegado por mí, o ver 5ª acepción de la RAE), con lo que el Complemento Directo es "lo" (para ella, sería "pegarla" - quizás te suene mejor).
> *pegar.*
> *5. *tr. Castigar o maltratar a alguien con golpes.
> 
> El leísmo está demasiado asimilado en el castellano, me temo!


"Pegar" cuando significa "dar un golpe" es diferente. Si el objeto es una persona, siempre es un objeto *in*directo. Véase el DPD.

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=pegar


----------



## Pauli_cl

Eso creo. Demasiado.
E insisto en que, al menos en Chile, se usa más en el trato formal y dirigido generalmente a gente mayor.
Y con el verbo pegar, ¡no hay caso!. Tengo que decir l_e voy a pegar_, a él o a ella. Si dijera _la_ o _lo voy pegar_, todo el mundo me miraría raro, jeje.
Saludos.

Edit: Peterdg, me has aclarado lo de _pegar_. Muchas gracias.


----------



## sancheznuria

Gracias, me habéis ayudado a mí también.


----------



## ErikSperling

alguien sabe donde se puede encontrar una lista de verbos que funcionan igual que conocer o llamar (como utilizan lo y la en lugar de le)? o si me pueden dar unos ejemplos adicionales y explicar como un se puede identificar a esos verbos? 

mil gracias!!!


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

ErikSperling said:


> alguien sabe donde se puede encontrar una lista de verbos que funcionan igual que conocer o llamar (como utilizan lo y la en lugar de le)? o si me pueden dar unos ejemplos adicionales y explicar como un se puede identificar a esos verbos?




Como regla general, todos los verbos transitivos van con OD mientras todos los verbos intransitivos van con OI.


----------



## dark eyed moor

*Merged Threads* ​ 
hola a todos,¿ me preguntaba si hay alguien que pueda decirme cual de los siguientes frases es correcto o si son correctos los dos?

me cansé de llamarle...
he dejado de llamarlo...

Es que no me acabo de entender cual es el correcto pronombre a usar el complemento indirecto o el complemento directo. gracias a cualquiera que peuda ayudarme.


----------



## Agró

dark eyed moor said:


> hola a todos,¿ me preguntaba si hay alguien que pueda decirme cual de los siguientes frases es correcto o si son correctos los dos?
> 
> me cansé de llamarle...
> he dejado de llamarlo...
> 
> Es que no me acabo de entender cual es el correcto pronombre a usar el complemento indirecto o el complemento directo. gracias a cualquiera que peuda ayudarme.



Tienes que usar el directo "lo"; sin embargo, también verás el otro frecuentemente (está admitido como correcto por la RAE).


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

dark eyed moor said:


> hola a todos,¿ me preguntaba si hay alguien que pueda decirme cu*á*l de los siguientes frases es correct*a* o si son correct*a*s l*a*s dos?
> 
> me cansé de llamarle...
> he dejado de llamarlo...
> 
> Es que no me acabo de entender cu*á*l es el correcto pronombre *correcto* a usar el complemento indirecto o el complemento directo. *G*racias a cualquiera que peuda ayudarme.


 Unos retoques.
De acuerdo con Agró.

Un abrazo


----------



## dark eyed moor

muchas gracias


----------



## ourense

Un pequeño añadido: sólo se usaría la primera opción en España, y ni siquiera en toda: de Madrid para abajo (sin incluir Madrid) y en el norte, por lo general se utiliza el correcto LO. Es decir, sólo se utiliza en Castilla y León, Madrid y poco más. Lo que sucede es que por alguna razón ese _leísmo _(que la Academia sólo tolera con personas, no vale con animales, etc.) les parece erróneamente a muchos la opción más culta y de hecho se utiliza sistemáticamente en los doblajes de películas (ignoro de dónde viene esa tradición):
- ¡Mamá, es que yo _le _amo!
- Pero tendré que matar_le_.


----------



## Istriano

This leísmo (with male subjects) might have spread from the globally excepted leísmo de cortesía: _''Le deseo (a Usted)_, -dijo Manuela''
(We have leísmo in Brazil too:_ eu lhe amo = eu te amo_).


----------



## albertovidal

Concuerdo con *ourense
*Yo soy de Valladolid y el leísmo (aprobado en muchos casos por la RAE) es la forma que tenemos de expresarnos utilizando "le" en lugar de "lo"*.
*


----------



## flaze

Al principio, parece que las reglas para usar 'le, lo, la etc' son mu simples. O sea, si es un objeto directo, será 'lo' o 'la', y si es objeto indirecto, pues 'le'.

¡Creo que lo que nos dificulta como estudiantes es saber cuando un objeto es directo o indirecto!

Les pongo unos ejemplos.

Le dí a Juan el chocolate
El alcade les presentó sus certificados.
Le paso la leche a Carlos. 

Azul = objeto indirecto
Rojo = objeto directo.

Ahora bien, no nos cuesta trabajo fijar en que sea que. Pasamos a los objetos directos:

Lo mate a Carlos
La vi en la calle
Los castigué severamente. 

Ojalá que fuera así de simple, pero obviamente no lo es. Por ejemplo:

A él le gusta comer chocolate
Le hable ayer
Su amiga le vuelve loco
Le compre el coche

¡Aquí tenemos objetos indirectos sin objetos directos! Y peor aún suele pasa que no es muy obvio si  el objetivo debe ser objetivo directo o indirecto. Es decir, sé que objetos indirectos siguen preposiciones (¿entonces por qué no se llaman 'prepositional objects' como al Ingles? ) pero no esta muy claro si se necesita una preposición o no...

_Espero_ que los ultimas ejemplos que puse sean correctos--es que en realidad este tema es algo que me hace dudar de todo . En fin, si alguien con gran conocimiento y/o corazón pudiera ayudarme en esto (es decir dar unas reglas sencillas para entender) él sería apreciado hasta la eternidad


----------



## RaquelRaquel

micafe said:


> Lo correcto siempre es:
> *
> "voy a llamarlo"*
> 
> "Voy a llamarle" es leísmo*.* Aceptado tal vez, pero sigue siendo leísmo.
> 
> La razón: *'Le'* es pronombre de objeto indirecto y *'lo'* es el pronombre que reemplaza al objeto directo (en este caso la persona a quien se va a llamar).



Por qué "a Juan" es CD y no CI? Si digo "Di un regalo a Juan", "a Juan" es CI. Cómo explicarías a un extrajero la diferencia de "a Juan" entre las dos oraciones?


----------



## Julvenzor

RaquelRaquel said:


> Por qué "a Juan" es CD y no CI? Si digo "Di un regalo a Juan", "a Juan" es CI. Cómo explicarías a un extrajero la diferencia de "a Juan" entre las dos oraciones?




Si "a + nombre" es OD o OI lo marca dos circunstancias:

*1)* Existencia de un objeto directo de "cosa". En "di un regalo a Juan", "regalo" es OD; por tanto, "a Juan" sólo puede ser OI.
*2)* Estructura verbal: tendrá que estar al tanto de si un verbo es transitivo o intransitivo. Además, dentro de ambas categorías hay verbos "especiales" que admiten las dos posibilidades o se salen de la norma "prevista". Con los verbos casativos "hacer" y "dejar" se presentan todo tipo de alternativas. Y con los de percepción "ver" y "mirar" resulta admisible la aparición de dos objetos directos simultáneos (uno de cosa y otro personal).

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## RaquelRaquel

Julvenzor said:


> Si "a + nombre" es OD o OI lo marca dos circunstancias:
> 
> *1)* Existencia de un objeto directo de "cosa". En "di un regalo a Juan", "regalo" es OD; por tanto, "a Juan" sólo puede ser OI.
> *2)* Estructura verbal: tendrá que estar al tanto de si un verbo es transitivo o intransitivo. Además, dentro de ambas categorías hay verbos "especiales" que admiten las dos posibilidades o se salen de la norma "prevista". Con los verbos casativos "hacer" y "dejar" se presentan todo tipo de alternativas. Y con los de percepción "ver" y "mirar" resulta admisible la aparición de dos objetos directos simultáneos (uno de cosa y otro personal).
> 
> Un saludo cordial.[/QUO
> 
> Perdona. No me había dado cuenta de que había dado un malo ejemplo. Quería haber dado un ejemplo como llamarlo vs. mentirle. Con este par de verbos, como explicarías la diferencia? O sea, por qué _mentir _no pide CD, como_llamar?_


----------



## Julvenzor

> Perdona. No me había dado cuenta de que había dado un malo ejemplo. Quería haber dado un ejemplo como llamarlo vs. mentirle. Con este par de verbos, como explicarías la diferencia? O sea, por qué _mentir _no pide CD, como_llamar?_




Para explicarlo habría que recurrir a la etimología, caso por caso. No existe, por desgracia, ninguna norma formal sino meramente mnemotécnica.

Un saludo.


----------



## RaquelRaquel

Gracias, Julvenzor!


----------



## ourense

No veo ninguna necesidad de recurrir a la etimología.

RaquelRaquel, fíjate en tu portugués: mentir-lhe, chamá-lo. ¿Cómo va a ser transitivo _mentir_, y pedir un CD? En cambio, mira como en portugués dices _desmentirlo_, ("El presidente no comentó el artículo periodístico, sino que se limitó a desmentirlo") porque ahí el verbo sí es transitivo. O sea que no te compliques la vida, fíjate en portugués, donde no hay leísmo, aplica el mismo pronombre en español...
_
E pronto! _


----------



## albertovidal

ourense said:


> No veo ninguna necesidad de recurrir a la etimología.
> 
> RaquelRaquel, fíjate en tu portugués: mentir-lhe, chamá-lo. ¿Cómo va a ser transitivo _mentir_, y pedir un CD? En cambio, mira como en portugués dices _desmentirlo_, ("El presidente no comentó el artículo periodístico, sino que se limitó a desmentirlo") porque ahí el verbo sí es transitivo. O sea que no te compliques la vida, fíjate en portugués, donde no hay leísmo, aplica el mismo pronombre en español...
> _
> E pronto! _



¿Comparar el español con el portugués?. Es como comparar el inglés con el alemán porque ambos son sajones.
¡Es una barbaridad!. El español tiene reglas muy claras que no necesita apelar a ningún otro idioma


----------



## RaquelRaquel

Yo ya había pensado en ese y en otros ejemplos en portugués, albertovidal, pero no sabía si habría una regla para eso. Según las respuestas que me han dado por aquí, esta es simplemente una cuestión de memoria, no hay una regla que diga por qué un verbo es transitivo o intransitivo.


----------



## albertovidal

RaquelRaquel said:


> Yo ya había pensado en ese y en otros ejemplos en portugués, albertovidal, pero no sabía si habría una regla para eso. Según las respuestas que me han dado por aquí, esta es simplemente una cuestión de memoria, no hay una regla que diga por qué un verbo es transitivo directo o indirecto.


*En realidad, desconozco qué es un verbo transitivo directo o indirecto (?).*
Los verbos transitivos son aquellos que  exigen la presencia de un objeto  directo (llamado complemento directo) para tener un significado  completo, esto es que se refieren a acciones que transitan desde el  actor al objeto. 

*Verbos Intransitivos*

      Los verbos intransitivos son aquellos que no admiten o no van  acompañados de un complemento directo, y no requieren de la presencia de  un objeto que determine el verbo.

      Este tipo de verbos solamente necesitan de un único participante.Ejemplo:​*Jaime delinque*​ 

      Desde el punto de vista sintáctico, este tipo de verbo requiere de dos  participantes: Uno de tipo genitivo y otro que sea objeto.Ejemplo:​*He conseguido dos entradas para el concierto.*

Jamás escuché _*"verbos transitivos directos o indirectos"*_​


----------



## ukimix

RaquelRaquel said:


> Yo ya había pensado en ese y en otros ejemplos en portugués, albertovidal, pero no sabía si habría una regla para eso. Según las respuestas que me han dado por aquí, esta es simplemente una cuestión de memoria, no hay una regla que diga por qué un verbo es transitivo directo o indirecto.



Lo que hay que saber de memoria no es si el verbo es transitivo o no; sino cuál es el significado del verbo y si la oración en la que aparece queda mal dicha si no se incluye un objeto sobre el que recae la acción del verbo; (es decir, si lleva complemento directo o no). Aquí la recomendación que anoté en el otro hilo. Nótese que los hablantes nativos suelen no saber cuándo el verbo es transitivo o no, pero sí identifican con facilidad y sin errores cuándo la oración está mal costruída por la falta del complemento directo. Luego de aprender el idioma, como hablante no nativo, es algo que también se aprende. 

No es que aprenderse de memoria si un verbo es transitivo o no no sea útil; pero hay una lógica detrás de eso, y conocerla es aún más útil... Eso, en mi concepto.

Saludo


----------



## albertovidal

ukimix said:


> Lo que hay que saber de memoria no es si el verbo es transitivo o no; sino cuál es el significado del verbo y si la oración en la que aparece queda _*mal*_ dicha si no se incluye un objeto sobre el que recae la acción del verbo; (es decir, si lleva complemento directo o no). Aquí la recomendación que anoté en el otro hilo. Nótese que los hablantes nativos suelen no saber cuándo el verbo es transitivo o no, pero sí identifican con facilidad y sin errores cuándo la oración está mal _*construída*_ por la falta del complemento directo. Luego de aprender el idioma, como hablante no nativo, es algo que también se aprende.
> 
> No es que aprenderse de memoria si un verbo es transitivo o no no sea útil; pero hay una lógica detrás de eso, y conocerla es aún más útil... Eso, en mi concepto.
> 
> Saludo




_*¡De acuerdo con vos*__!._


----------



## RaquelRaquel

albertovidal said:


> *En realidad, desconozco qué es un verbo transitivo directo o indirecto (?).*
> Los verbos transitivos son aquellos que  exigen la presencia de un objeto  directo (llamado complemento directo) para tener un significado  completo, esto es que se refieren a acciones que transitan desde el  actor al objeto.
> 
> *Verbos Intransitivos*
> 
> Los verbos intransitivos son aquellos que no admiten o no van  acompañados de un complemento directo, y no requieren de la presencia de  un objeto que determine el verbo.
> 
> Este tipo de verbos solamente necesitan de un único participante.Ejemplo:​*Jaime delinque*​
> 
> Desde el punto de vista sintáctico, este tipo de verbo requiere de dos  participantes: Uno de tipo genitivo y otro que sea objeto.Ejemplo:​*He conseguido dos entradas para el concierto.*
> 
> Jamás escuché _*"verbos transitivos directos o indirectos"*_​



Tienes razón. Me equivoqué. Como los complementos directos e indirectos vienen después del verbo, siempre me da la sensación de que eso hace que el verbo sea transitivo. Ya lo he corregido. Perdonadme, todos.


----------



## kikeword

Sacado de la RAE

*llamar(se)*. En función del significado, debe tenerse en cuenta lo siguiente:

*a)* Con el sentido de ‘dar voces o nombrar [a alguien] para atraer su atención’, es siempre transitivo: _«Fue el propio Ambrosio quien lo llamó desde la puerta»_ (CBonald _Noche_ [Esp. 1981]).

*b)* Cuando significa ‘establecer comunicación telefónica [con alguien]’, está generalizado en todo el ámbito hispánico el uso transitivo: _«No hace mucho lo llamó por teléfono un tipo de voz imperiosa»_ (Galeano _Días_ [Ur. 1978]); _«Lo llamó por teléfono para decirle que tenía su entera confianza»_ (Herrero _Ocaso_ [Esp. 1995]). No faltan, sin embargo, ejemplos de uso intransitivo, procedentes incluso de zonas no leístas: _«Marcel le llamó por teléfono para decirle que Ana estaba muy mal»_ (Aguilera _Caricia_ [Méx. 1983]). Pero lo normal y más recomendable es interpretar como directo el complemento que expresa el destinatario de la llamada y usar, por tanto, las formas _lo(s)_ y _la(s)_ cuando se trate de un pronombre átono de tercera persona.

*c)* Significa también ‘aplicar [a alguien o algo] una denominación o calificativo’: _«Vino al mundo un niño a quien llamaron Rolf»_ (Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]); _«¡No llames víbora a mi mujer!»_ (Gallego _Adelaida_ [Esp. 1990]). Con este sentido era transitivo en latín y se construía con doble acusativo. Ya desde los orígenes el español vaciló entre usar en este caso las formas de dativo _le(s)_ o las de acusativo _lo(s), l(a)s,_ vacilación que se ha mantenido hasta la época actual: _«En España a la papa le llaman patata»_ (Huneeus _Cocina_ [Chile 1989]); _«Presiento una hija y_ [...] _la llamaré Juana»_ (Cabrujas _Acto_ [Ven. 1976]). A pesar de esta vacilación tradicional, hoy se recomienda el uso de los pronombres _lo(s)_, _la(s)_, pues el complemento que expresa la persona o cosa nombrada funciona como sujeto en la construcción pasiva: _La niña fue llamada Juana;_ a esto se añade que el complemento predicativo, que es el que expresa el nombre o calificativo aplicado, solo puede referirse gramaticalmente a un sujeto o a un complemento directo, nunca a un complemento indirecto.

*d)* Es intransitivo cuando significa ‘hacer saber, mediante golpes o distintos sonidos, que se desea entrar en un lugar’: _«Apenas cuelga, llaman a la puerta»_ (Martínez _Vuelo_ [Arg. 2002]).


----------



## Aviador

albertovidal said:


> Concuerdo con *ourense*
> Yo soy de Valladolid y el leísmo (aprobado en muchos casos por la RAE) es la forma que tenemos de expresarnos utilizando "le" en lugar de "lo"*.*


Pues, en realidad, la RAE tolera el leísmo "no en muchos casos", sino sólo en dos. 1) En el del "leísmo de cortesía", habitual en todo el mundo hispanohablante: _Me alegra verles tan contentas, señoras_. 2) El caso de complementos directos de *persona masculina singular*, habitual sólo en España: _Él es mi hijo y le amo_.

Además de lo que cita kikeword, en su definición de _llamar_, la RAE pone en su diccionario un buen ejemplo del uso del pronombre adecuado con este verbo: _*Lo* llaman orgulloso_.


> *llamar*
> Del lat. _clamāre_.
> ...
> *7*. tr. Dar a alguien o algo como denominación o calificativo la palabra o enunciado que se expresa. _Acá llamamos celular a lo que allá llaman móvil. Ahora llaman doña Ana a Anita. Lo llaman orgulloso_.
> ...
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------

